
Show HN: Serverless Stripe Analytics Dashboard - imdyingboys
http://cubejs-stripe-dashboard-example.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/
======
embwbam
I see it uses some framework Cube.js to run calculations and retrieve data,
how can I change how MRR or other metrics are calculated?

